# Asus laptop keyboard issues



## Eezo (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi everyone.

Since around last month, I started having some problems with my laptop's keyboard. For some reason, the keys aren't responding properly, this includes ALL the keys. When I tried it out in notepad, pressing the keys sometimes generated "0sc". I ran an anti-virus, didn't found anything. Used Ccleaner to clean/fix the registry, tried defragging, but so far the only solution seems to be banging the keyboard (which is only a temporary fix).

Googling the issue also came up empty. There was one solution to a similar problem I found, which was to uninstall the synaptics mouse driver, but I don't have that one on my laptop...

So far it causes problems when trying to log in (have to use virtual keyboard in extreme cases), typing, but also when using keyboard short-cuts.

My laptop is an Asus x42jy-vx166d, running on Windows 7 professional. 
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi, welcome to TSF

is this laptop under any warranty? if not i would check the ribbon cable and re-seat the cable being careful with the zif connector. have you tried uninstalling the keyboard and restart laptop?


----------



## BPCS (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd give Oscer's suggestions a shot thats the basic first things to try here. I assume an external keyboard will work, but test it out to be sure. If Oscer's solution doesn't work and an external keyboard does than just buy a new keyboard and install it. They run an average of about 15$ on amazon.com.


----------



## Eezo (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi guys, thanks for the fast replies!

Yes, I still got a year of warranty left on it.
I tried uninstalling the keyboard already, sorry forgot to mention that.
Same result.

I'll try it with an external keyboard, but can't do that before this weekend (time constraints on my end).


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Best thing to do is use the warranty. I would think if on screen keyboard works going to be hardware fualt.


----------



## SeaGlassLover (Oct 27, 2012)

I had/have the same problem and wish I did my homework before buying this thing from Walmart. WHO only has a two week return policy. ASUS will NOT do any returns so I had to send it to them. The keyboard is ALL over the place. Sends half written emails if I am stupid enough to put in the persons name first who I am sending it to. Skips all over, hops up to the subject line and deletes whole paragraphs! 
I was FURIOUS.. so much so I can't stand talking to them on the phone. They have broken English and I go nuts!. So.. I sent it out the other day but the second it comes back I am selling it. It was $500 and I'll eat the $100 on it. 
I told them I am prepared to go to Small Claims with this. No one expects to go to purchase a computer and have problems right off the bat. I had been away and started working on it on Day 10 of purchase.. and I was emailing and talking on the phone with them constantly. Install this.. download that!.. so now it's not brand new anymore right ASUS? 
Don't purchase this brand. I am so sorry I passed up the Toshiba because of sound..


----------



## ncpalinda (Nov 22, 2012)

I just bought two of the u57a and having the same issue with both of them jumping all over the place when trying to type. Have you gotten yours back, did they fix the issue? wanted to see how far you got before I called and started repair process on mine.


----------



## TheBestestBat (Dec 31, 2012)

I have an Asus laptop, just installed win 8... keyboard is and was jumping letters back when I try to type and like here, I have to stop go back delete the proper the word again in the proper place. frustrated

had to edit this to fix the jump back letters


----------



## TheBestestBat (Dec 31, 2012)

SeaGlassLover said:


> I had/have the same problem and wish I did my homework before buying this thing from Walmart. WHO only has a two week return policy. ASUS will NOT do any returns so I had to send it to them. The keyboard is ALL over the place. Sends half written emails if I am stupid enough to put in the persons name first who I am sending it to. Skips all over, hops up to the subject line and deletes whole paragraphs!
> I was FURIOUS.. so much so I can't stand talking to them on the phone. They have broken English and I go nuts!. So.. I sent it out the other day but the second it comes back I am selling it. It was $500 and I'll eat the $100 on it.
> I told them I am prepared to go to Small Claims with this. No one expects to go to purchase a computer and have problems right off the bat. I had been away and started working on it on Day 10 of purchase.. and I was emailing and talking on the phone with them constantly. Install this.. download that!.. so now it's not brand new anymore right ASUS?
> Don't purchase this brand. I am so sorry I passed up the Toshiba because of sound..


I am sorry I got the alleged great Asus, too


----------



## ncpalinda (Nov 22, 2012)

I finally broke down and called ASUS support and they had me remove the current mouse driver and reload a totally different one. Works perfectly now. Keyboard no longer jumps all over when typing and I was able to go back to using laptop mouse. Still had to turn off alot of the features but works great. I don't have my laptop on so I don't remember the name of the new mouse driver/program. If anyone needs it just reply and I will look it up for you.


----------



## TheBestestBat (Dec 31, 2012)

ncpalinda said:


> I finally broke down and called ASUS support and they had me remove the current mouse driver and reload a totally different one. Works perfectly now. Keyboard no longer jumps all over when typing and I was able to go back to using laptop mouse. Still had to turn off alot of the features but works great. I don't have my laptop on so I don't remember the name of the new mouse driver/program. If anyone needs it just reply and I will look it up for you.


Thank you.. now all I need is another mouse driver for my MS 500


----------



## ncpalinda (Nov 22, 2012)

The driver they had me install was ASUS PS/2 Port Clickpad 1.0.0.148 Dated 10/29/2012. Downloaded from ASUS support page. The program that goes along with it to control the mouse pad is ASUS Smart Gesture, within the program I turned off almost every feature because my fingers are always hitting the huge mouse pad. Hope this helps. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------

